# Super Cheap Zoltar Booth!



## mc967266 (Sep 27, 2012)

Here is a couple of pics of my super cheap Zoltar booth. This year's decorating theme at work is Carnival, so I thought it'd be perfect....I go crazy enough with the decorating I almost consider it a "haunt" (even though it's in a working hospital!)

Anyways, I literally spent about $20 on this: $6 for woodgrain contact paper (wal-mart), $2 for 2 rolls of clear plastic wrap for the windows (dollar store), $10 for curtains/yellow cloth (used clothing store) FREE fridge box from sears, $2 for 2 sets of speakers (dollar store).

I recorded some fortunes, put them on my mp3 player, and will play them through my guitar amp hidden inside the box!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW that looks amazing. Well done!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fantastic job on that!!


----------



## mc967266 (Sep 27, 2012)

It won 1st place AND People's Choice!!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

That's really cool, mc! And it didn't cost you a fortune. _(drum hit)_ :zombie:


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow! That would be a great entry for the $20 prop challenge. Nice piece MC!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I would say first place was WELL deserved!! Love it!


----------



## Ulfilas (Nov 1, 2012)

But where is Zoltar?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You are an evil genius. I never would have guessed box and contact paper.


----------

